# Our view this morning



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi All. We are on Campsite Sierra Espuna in the mountains south of Alicante Thought you might like to see the view from our pitch


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi All. We are on Campsite Sierra Espuna in the mountains south of Alicante Thought you might like to see the view from our pitch


In a word. No. 

Sid, I'm very jealous.
It's a very cold and foggy day here in Loughborough and I don't want reminding of where I'd rather be, you lucky so and so. 

It looks lovely and I hope you very much enjoy the rest of your trip.

Good luck.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Sadist :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Morning Sid;

I was going to impress you with the view out of our window but you can't see it for the fog :roll: :lol: 

Enjoy the rest of you trip, jammy so&so  

pete


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Hi sid we've had more sun here,you know that big yellow round thing we used to see when we were young. I'm off to Brussels next week going to include a family visit so taking the van. Iwas going to fly originally but the best flights were from Heathrow,after doing the sums it was miles cheaper taking the van £68 on Norfolk line.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

we don't need to be too jealous. I have just been watching the spanish news on tv and they are showing reports of the clear up operation after very heavy rain on the costa del sol.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Glad to say we are not down on the coast, we have mist at the moment but quite mild.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*View*

Hi

I love those "through the windscreen type views". Can't see a thing through mine due to fog.

Russell


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell. The mist/clouds have come down so can't see a lot out of ours at the moment. And the weather early this morning promised such a lot.
Cheers Sid


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi SidT.

Very nice. Sorry we missed tou the other day did not pick up your PM until it was to late. We came past the aires on the day you left. We did try to PM you later that day but the WiFi is not too good at villasol. Enjoy yourself.

steve & ann. --------- teensvan


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

just looking out of my window.. i can see something I dont think i have seen for over 10 days...

clouds !

been cold nights but some gorgeous sunny weather to make up for it.. t-shirts in Feb..

must be global warming! :twisted:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*View*

Three winscreen wipers!

Very nice,
Trev.


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*veiw through windscreen...where you woke up*

hisid....we visited that camp site last weekend.(on a jolly)
was it you we were talking to.....we were in the smart car with ernie (our dog).....must say it was very peaceful there....nick ex-RAF


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nick. No sorry, we weren't here last weekend. We were supposed to just overnight, that was on Monday but it is so peaceful, quiet and some great walks that we are staying until Friday.

Like your avatar by the way.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

A report on the bad weather in Spain

http://www.surinenglish.com/index.php


----------

